# Apple recipes



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Oatmeal Apple Crisp*

Ingredients
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup rolled oats
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup butter, melted
3 cups apples - peeled, cored and chopped
1/2 cup white sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

Directions
1.Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C.) Lightly grease an 8 inch square pan. 
2.In a large bowl, combine brown sugar, oats, flour and butter. Mix until crumbly. Place half of crumb mixture in pan. Spread the apples evenly over crumb mixture. Sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon and top with remaining crumb mixture. 
3.Bake in the preheated oven for 40 to 45 minutes, or until golden brown.

Go ahead, share your favorite apple recipes.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I make mine the same but I add pecans to the dry crisp.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I make mine the same but I add pecans to the dry crisp. try the topping over canned cherry pie filling instead of apples.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I like an apple crisp ... that way I don't have to make a crust. ignore But the men of the house like the apple pie. :gaah:

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

This is a really good recipe with a quick and easy pastry that will satisfy any pie lover  Enjoy!

APPLE GALETTE (It's a French Canadian thing )

Ingredients
Pastry
1 cup plus 2 Tbsps flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2 cup butter, cut into pieces
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
About 2 Tbsps ice-cold water

Filling
4 tablespoons brown sugar, more to taste
1 tablespoon flour
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
About 6 apples, peeled, cored and sliced
1 tablespoon butter (optional)

Directions

Make the pastry: Put the flour, salt, and sugar in a large bowl. Add the butter pieces and pinch with the fingers to a crumb texture. Make a well in the middle, and pour in the vanilla and water. Quickly work in the flour to create dough. Do not over-mix. Pat into a disk, wrap in plastic, and refrigerate 15 minutes.
Heat the oven to 450°F/230°C. Roll the pastry into a round and lay on a baking sheet.

Filling
Heat the oven to 450°F/230°C. Roll the pastry into a round and lay on a baking sheet. Stir together the sugar, flour, and cinnamon in a bowl. Toss in the apples to coat, and dump onto the pastry. Dot with the butter. Bring the edges of the pastry up over so they lay in, rough-edged, on the apples. They won’t cover the apples completely. Bake until the crust is crisp and golden and the apples soft to a fork and caramelized, 40 to 45 minutes.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Great recipes here, folks! lets all dig out & post our best ones using storage foods and storable (root cellar) foods! I am always up for new ways to use apples, pears, cabbage, potatoes, onions, carrots, beets, squash, and other basic stuff. Here is one I like because it uses readily available storable ingredients and will in turn store nicely...
APPLESAUCE CAKE IN A JAR
1 large can (24 oz) of apple sauce, or 3 cups of peeled, chopped apples. 
3 eggs 
3 cups flour (all purpose) 
1 cup corn oil 
1 ½ cups chopped walnuts or hazelnuts, pecans, etc 
2 teaspoons vanilla 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon allspice 
½ teaspoon salt 
½ cup raisins, currants, or chopped dates 
Pre-heat oven to 325 degrees F. Grease and flour 6 or 8 wide mouth PINT jars. Fill the jars about HALF full with cake batter. Bake at 325 for about 30 minutes, or until a tooth pick comes out dry. Remove the jars from the oven ONE at a time, wipe the rim, then cap with simmered canning lid and secure the ring. Cool the jars on a towel until they "ping" and seal. Store on a dark, cool shelf.
I have stored these a year and they were still tasty. Not able to figure out the max storage time though as they get eaten. Nice in my tornado shelter with the instant coffee for a 'civilized' (LOL) breakfast.


----------



## sugarmagnolia (Nov 21, 2011)

My grandma used to make a apple and sausage dish that she would serve with pancakes or waffles for breakfast. It didn't have a name, I just remember that us kids called it apple stuff. The proportions listed are more of a general guideline. 


1 lb breakfast sausage
about 4 apples, peeled and sliced
1 onion, chopped

In a large skillet, break up and brown the sausage then add the onions and apples and continue to cook until the apples are soft. If the sausage doesn't have enough fat, add a bit of butter and if the apples are too dry a bit of apple juice. Sometimes she would put in a bit of cinnamon as well.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Great Recipes!

I just made my first batch of Apple Butter
5#s mixed tart & sweet apples
2 cups apple cider

Core & quarter apples,leave skins on, put in crock pot with 2-3 cups apple cider, cook with lid on pot until apples are mushy. Pour apples & cider into a blender and puree them. Put back in crock pot and add:

3-5 cups suger, to taste. I used 3, 1.5 cups brown sugar & 1.5 cups regular.

3 tsp. cinimon
1 tsp. ground clove
1/2 tsp. ground all spice
1/2 tsp. ground nut meg

slow cook 6-8 hrs. with lid off or until you get the desired consistency.

My question is, can Apple Butter be made without sugar and be kept all natural? The sugar has thickened the mixture along with the apple skins which are so finely ground they are unnoticeable.


----------

